# "ey kartoffel guck nich so doof.."



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

*Hallo Community,*

ich bin gerade von der Schule nachhause gelaufen,
als mir ein ca. 16-18 Jähriger Hip-Hopper entgegen kam.
Er schaute mich grimmig an, und ich trellerte fröhlich meine Musik weiter,
als er mich absichtlich anrempelte, mir eine Faust ins Gesicht gehaun hat
und "ey kartoffel hu****, guck nicht so blöd du w***** ey" zugeschrien hat.

Ich drehte mich zu ihm um und sagte:

"ist okay, entschuldigung"

und weitergelaufen bin.


Es reicht mir langsam wirklich,
das man nichtmal gute laune haben darf, sondern direkt von irgend so einem 1cm P**** eins auf die F***** bekommt. Entschuldigt bitte die Wortwahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haltet ihr davon?
Was soll man gegen solch ein niveauloses verhalten tun?

Ich merke bei uns und Umgebung,
das ca. 90% aller deren, die Deutsch Rap alá Sido, Bushido hören, sich genau so verhalten.

Nächste Szene:

Vor 2 Tagen in der S-Bahn, haben meine Freundin und ich aus Spaß den Titelsong der Gummibärenbande mitgesungen, als uns 2 "Ausländer" anquatschten:

Ey alder, guck die zwei ver***** h****** deutschen kartoffeln an,
mit ihrer schwächlings musik, das ist keine harte musik, scheiß kartoffeln ey.


Was haltet ihr nun davon?
Wie reagiert ihr bei sowas?

Ich bitte darum das hier wirklich kein Geflame stattfindet, wie: ich hau ihm eins in die fresse,
denn man will ja schlauer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls meine fast Zitierte Vulgärsprache einer Zensur unterzogen werden muss,
bitte ich dies noch bekannt zu geben.


Danke, Ileena/Matze - Echsenkessel Unsterblich


----------



## lars1988 (2. April 2008)

hm,
das leben is kein Ponyhof.

Ironie ON
Edit: Das einzigste was wir machen können , ist auf Neu Schwabenland zu hoffen
Ironie OFF

 xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Achwas xD spass


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

Naja also ich bin 1.90m gross und habe relativ breite Schultern. Bis jetzt sind fast alle ausgewichen wenn ich dahergelaufen kam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (2. April 2008)

ignorieren ignorieren und weiter ignorieren ...

sry anders gehts einfach ned .- kenne es nur zu genüge...


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

Ja, ist auch schwer die eigenen aggressionen unter kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## the Huntress (2. April 2008)

Kenne ich auch nur zu gut! Am lustigsten finde ich immer noch, das solche kleinen Hip Hüpfer immer wieder versuchen meinen Bruder (2,6 Meter groß) den iPod wegzunehmen :,,Ey alda deine Mutter zieht Lkws im DSF. Gib uns deinen MP3 Player oder ich komme mit meinen 4  Brüdern!" Mein Bro sagt natürlich, nein kannst du vergessen! *5 Minuten später* Der selbe Typ steht vor ihm mit seinen 4 anderen Brüder...alle im Alterbereich von ca. 8-14 Jahren. Tja die Kleinen fangen auch schon an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. April 2008)

Warum nennen dich alle Kartoffel?
Ist das ne neue hippe Beleidigung?
Bin nicht up-to-date was Jugendsprache betrifft.

Wie ich mich verhalten würde weiß ich nicht. Wenn mich jemand dumm anmacht ignorier ich ihn meist. Aber ins Gesicht geschlagen hat mich noch keiner, deswegen ka.

Achja, wer behauptet dass das Lied der Gummibärenbande keine harte Musik ist, hat einfach nur Unrecht.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. April 2008)

@ te 
bist du nicht tank? demnach doch aufs maul gewohnt ^^

scherz beiseite..
dumme frage: wo kommst du her? mir ist sowas noch nie passiert und ich hab fast immer gute laune  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tzz die jugend von heute kann man nur sagen..

wahrscheinlich spielt er nen alli und hat 10 bg´s hintereinander verloren und war darum so mies drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 horde ftw


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

he's back




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach ja der gute thront.....


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

Ja ich bin Tank,
aber ich Tanke keine Hiphopper,
da bin ich nicht critimmun weissu ^^


----------



## the Huntress (2. April 2008)

Ich finds ja immer nervig das täglich solche Schüler zu unseren Schulhof hochkommen, nur weil wir die einzige Schule sind die eine vernünftige Cafeteria hat. Manchmal rasten die dann auch aus und es gibt ne kleine Schlägerei, aber leider tut unser Schulleiter ja nix gegen weil dann mehr Geld in die Kasse kommt wenn diese Schüler auch was bei uns kaufen. -_-

Ich weiß noch genau wie ich mal ganz blöd angemacht wurde, wo ich alleine nach Hause ging. Der Typ sah aus wie ein waschechter Möchtegern-Gangsta. Gut das ich Schuhe mit Absatz anhatte.
Gangsta verspottet Galika.
Galika wird wütend.
Galikas Tritt trifft Gangsta kritisch.
Richtig schön in die...!
Ich sollte die Troll-Berserkerin nicht so oft im RL rauslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Gut das ich Schuhe mit Absatz anhatte. Das gab erstmal einen richtig schönen Tritt in die edelsten Teile.  Das hat gut getan! Aber normalerweise behersch ich mich. :



ich hatte 14 Loch Springerstiefel mit Stahlkappe an,
und der Typ muckt trotzdem rum^^


----------



## Sh!roX (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Hallo Community,*
> Ich drehte mich zu ihm um und sagte:
> 
> "ist okay, entschuldigung"



o - m - G

Mir fehlen die Worte...

Du reagierst wie ein Mädchen & machst nichts.

Krass, dass es sowas noch gibt...

Da das hier bestimmt meine nächste Verwarnung wird ( Oder Buffed-Modis?) kann ich ja ganz offen reden.
Wenn dich so ein Spast anpöbelt, gib ihm direkt eine in's Gesicht, wenn er dann umfällt tritt ihn dermaßen zusammen das er sowas nie wieder plant / macht.

Und nicht so schwul; "STOP!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich will das nicht" Supernannymäßig...


CUniewiederBUFFEDforum... =P


----------



## lars1988 (2. April 2008)

<---- ist gegen Gewalt !


----------



## x3n0n (2. April 2008)

Die Kartoffel kommt nichtmal aus Deutschland, ein weiterer Indikator für den Bildungsstand solcher Leute.
Machen kannst du da nicht wirklich was, ausser eine Prügelei anfangen aus der du als Sieger hervorgehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit:
Habe ein "/Ironie off" vergessen...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (2. April 2008)

ich geh auf ne schule die regelrecht befallen ist von leuten dieses kalibers.
echte probleme hatte ich aber noch nich.
wenn ich manche leute mal so anschau grade die kleineren die jetz auch schon auf gansta und so machen, da merk ich schon wie ich mich beherrschen muss. und wenn die dann auch noch anfangen sprüche zu klopfen das geht dann zu weit...
ich hatte schließlich auch nen gewissen respekt als ich in deren alter war und hab nicht mit leuten streit angefangen die mind. doppelt so groß waren wie ich.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> o - m - G
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte...
> 
> ...




Das ist kein so ein Niveauloses verhalten wie ich es nicht vorhabe.
Vor einem Halben Jahr, hätte ich es wirklich so gemacht.
Aber hey - Ich war schlauer :-)
dir hat wohl jemand in den Kopf geschissen oder du bist auch so einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merke: Wenn dich jemand provoziert, gehe nicht darauf ein.
Merke: Wenn er auf dich zukommt, geh weg.
Merke: Wenn er anfängt dich zu schlagen, rufe um hilfe,
Merke: Wehren ist erlaubt

Merke: Wer auf die provokationen eingeht ist dumm


----------



## Osse (2. April 2008)

Hmmm.

Zunächst einmal tuts mir leid, daß dir sowas wiederfahren ist. hoffe dir ist nicht ernsthaft was passiert bei dem ersten Fall.

So ein Verhalten ist natürlich in keinster Weise tolerabel und auch nicht entschuldbar. Ich kann dieses Verhalten nachvollziehen aufgrund der Lebenswelt dieser Jugendlichen. Aber wie gesagt ist das keine Entschuldigung sondern eher ein Punkt, der von der Politik beachtet werden muss. Ich kann jedem, der diese Symptome von verfehlter Integrations-, Bildungs- und Jugend/Kinderpolitik nicht erleben möchte empfehlen sich politisch zu engagieren. 

Das ist für die betroffenen natürlich nur ein geringer Trost. Unabhängig ob gegenüber "ausländischen" oder "deutschen" Tätern kann ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung als Erzieher in einem Jugendzentrum und "Kartoffel" folgende Tips geben:

- Mach dir bewusst, daß du Opfer von Verbrechen geworden ist. Und handele entsprechend. Sprich: Melde dich bei der Polizei und erstatte Anzeige. 
- Begib dich nicht in die Opfer Rolle. Jemand schlägt dich und du entschuldigst dich? Tu das Gegenteil! Werde aktiv. Wenn die Situation es erlaubt, ruf direkt die Polizei, fordere Passanten dazu auf dir zu helfen indem du sie direkt ansprichst (nicht: "bitte hilf mir jemand", sondern "sie da, ja sie! helfen sie mir! rufen sie die Polizei!").

Solche Situationen kannst du unter umständen aber auch einfach vermeiden.

- achte auf deine körpersprache. wenn du siehst, daß jemand auf dich zu kommt, bei dem du schon weisst: oha... 
grade mit erhobenem Haupt gehen, schultern nicht zusammen ziehen, nicht rennen sondern bestimmt in angemessenem tempo dran vorbei. wenn er dich anspricht zu warten oder ähnliches oder zu ihm zu kommen sag locker: "ne keine zeit nen anderes mal" und geh weiter. such die nähe von passanten. wenn du einen passanten findest, sprich ihn an, als ob du ihn kennen würdest und bitte ihn direkt um hilfe. 

ich empfehle dir zudem einen Selbstverteidigungskurs oder einen Kampfsport. Es geht nicht darum, zu Bruce Lee zu werden, sondern sich eher Selbstbewusstsein in solchen Situationen und vorallem Sicherheit zu erwerben.

Viel erfolg.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Die Kartoffel kommt nichtmal aus Deutschland, ein weiterer Indikator für den Bildungsstand solcher Leute.
> Machen kannst du da nicht wirklich was, ausser eine Prügelei anfangen aus der du als Sieger hervorgehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würd ma behaupten, dass es bei der kartoffel nich um die herkunft sondern um das klischee der kartoffel essenden deutschen geht.

zu allen anderen posts und meinungen: *maul halt* kb auf 2. verwarnung


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

also, beleidigungen kann man ja von solchen typen getrost einstecken.. da muss man echt net näher drauf eingehen, aber schlagen lass ich mich bestimmt nicht! Ich bin 1,98m groß und wiege 105kg (ich betreibe sport, ja ^^) und es kam selten mal einer auf mich zu und pöbelte mich jetzt an oder so, aber sowas würde ich mir doch net gefallen lassen. wenns sein muss, dann hol ich mir doch schnell ein paar kollegen und gieb dem mal hordentlich auf maul (das musste jetzt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Lol, sowas versteh ich echt net, wie man sich da auch noch entschuldigen kann... omfg

nimms mir net übel, aber: get balls!


----------



## Sh!roX (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dir hat wohl jemand in den Kopf geschissen oder du bist auch so einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bildest dir deine Meinung ja ziehmlich zügig...



Ciliu schrieb:


> Merke: Wer auf die provokationen eingeht ist dumm



Wenn dann irgendwann mal einer mit dem Messer da steht.. DENKT DRAN: ignorieren.

Ignoriert alles, alles was nicht passt. Es gibt ja WoW wo man stark sein kann... wer zeigt schon Stärke im "Echten Leben"

Geilster Thread hier im Forum... ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

1. Ihr könnt gern über diese Probleme diskutieren, beachtet dabei aber die Netiquette. Die Verwendung grober Ausdrucksweisen, auch als Zitat, ist nicht erwünscht.
2. Auch wenn das gedankenlose Proll-Pöpel-Verhalten gewisser ethnischer Gruppen absolut frustiert: Lese ich hier weitere "Tipps" ala "Direkt eins in die Fresse", ist die Diskussion beendet. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

Da muss ich vielen Recht gebne die hier gepostet haben. Beleidigungen kann man ja locker weg stecken aber wenn der versuchen sollte mich zu schlagen, liegt der schneller am Boden als er "Ey, Kartoffel" (muahahaha  das gefällt mir irgendwie) sagen kann. Naja ich bin Schweizer bei mir wäre es wohl eher was mit Käse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> - achte auf deine körpersprache. wenn du siehst, daß jemand auf dich zu kommt, bei dem du schon weisst: oha...
> grade mit erhobenem Haupt gehen, schultern nicht zusammen ziehen, nicht rennen sondern bestimmt in angemessenem tempo dran vorbei. wenn er dich anspricht zu warten oder ähnliches oder zu ihm zu kommen sag locker: "ne keine zeit nen anderes mal" und geh weiter. such die nähe von passanten. wenn du einen passanten findest, sprich ihn an, als ob du ihn kennen würdest und bitte ihn direkt um hilfe.



das was du beschreibst bin ich doch :-)
ich brauch meinen Kopf nicht auf dem boden rumziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das entschuldigen hatte für mich nur den sinn,
das er mich in ruhe lässt - was hätte ich sonst sagen sollen?

evtl. lass mich in ruhe?
dann wäre er zu mir gekommen, schlägerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorab: bei uns gibt es eine "Ausländer Gang" namens
"brothahood" ich glaub der hat dazugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die lauern andern morgens auf dem schulweg auf, gab schon schwerverletzte.. ich war auch einmal ein ziel, weil ich anscheinend etwas gegen hauptschüler gesagt hätte - aber ich bin doch selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

Also leute, ihr seht ZAM - bitte beachtet die Netiquette.
ZAM, kann ich meinen Ersten Post noch Editieren? die schimpfwörter zensieren? ^^
oder kannst du das?


----------



## Slit of Arthas (2. April 2008)

Sh!roX schrieb:


> o - m - G
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte...
> 
> ...



Bullshit. 
Sich zu entschuldigen finde ich auch nicht wirklich angebracht aber ein "jaja, chill ma" im weiterlaufen hats bei mir bisher immer getan. 
Gut, wenn dir wirklich gleich eine überzieht würde mir vielleicht auch die Hand ausrutschen (auch wenn ich im ersten Moment wahrscheinlich viel zu perplex wäre). Aber ihn "dermaßen zusammenzutreten" ist vorzeitliches Nivea.

Wobei das Einstein ja schon lange vor uns wusste....

edit: Und ja, bevor du das Gegenteil behauptest: Auch ich war schon in Stressereien verwickelt und auch ich hab schon aufs Maul bekommen. Aber nie so hart wie die, die sich (körperlich, aktiv) gewehrt haben. It works for me.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Edit: Und ja, bevor du das Gegenteil behauptest: Auch ich war schon in Stressereien verwickelt und auch ich hab schon aufs Maul bekommen. Aber nie so hart wie die, die sich (körperlich, aktiv) gewehrt haben. It works for me.



Er braucht nichts zu behaupten, er ist nach seinem offiziellen  (Achtung, nur inhaltliche Zusammenfassung, kein Zitat): "wurde eh schon verwarnt, darum schreibe ich jetzt so wie ich es will, scheiss auf Netiquette" - kein Mitglied der Community mehr.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

ZAM, wenn du schon hier schreibst - Oute dich doch auch mal,
als Erwachsene Person, die Marcel in der buffedshow mit der Streitaxt jagd, kannst du uns bestimmt etwas darüber erzählen oder?


----------



## lars1988 (2. April 2008)

Und ausserdem ist es ja so.
Menschen, die anderen Menschen gegenüber solch ein Verhalten an den Tag legen, sind sowieso sehr zu bedauern.
Meistens sind solche, eh nur neidisch darauf, das es ihrem Opfer besser geht.
Diese leute kommen zu meist aus gestörten Familienverhältnissen. Sie haben kaum ihren Hauptschulabschluss geschafft un werden es niemals zu etwas bringen. Das einzigste was ihnen also bleibt, ist einen auf Stark zu tun, über andere zu "richten" usw...


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ZAM, wenn du schon hier schreibst - Oute dich doch auch mal, als Erwachsene Person, die Marcel in der buffedshow mit der Streitaxt jagd, kannst du uns bestimmt etwas darüber erzählen oder?



Mh, naja ich bin als Ossi (auch wenns nach Klischee klingt *g*) in einer eher von der Jugend her "rechts orientierteren" Gegend aufgewachsen und treffe hier im Süden auf das Gegenteil, aber mit ähnlichem Gewalt- bzw. Pöpel-Potential. Ich war aber eh noch nie der "Weggeh-Fan", und kenne/kannte in meinem Herkunftsbereich die meisten Zugehörigen der jeweiligen Gruppierungen schon seit der Kindergartenzeit, darum hatte ich bisher noch keine echten Probleme. Heißt aber nicht, das ich die aus Frust, sozialen Misständen und mir fremder Erziehungs-Methoden geborenen Zustände beführworte. 

Vor allem die Gewaltbereitschaft und direkte Suche nach Gewalt ist mir ein Rätsel - die sollten mal Ego-Shooter spielen, um ein bisschen abzubauen. *g*


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

Hehe, jetzt hatte ich gerade wegen ZAM's Post ein echt geiles Bild vor Augen.

Folgende Situation:

ZAM geht die Strasse entlang. Ein Hopper kommt ihm entgegen. Als sie auf gleicher höhe sind rempelt der Hopper ZAM an. Worauf noch eine fiese Bemerkung vom Hopper folgt. Mit roten Augen vom Kampfrausch und der Axt in der Hand fragt ZAM mit tiefer, angsteinflössender Stimme: "Was hast du gesagt? Jacke aus Taurenfell?" Der Hopper nimmt die Beine in die Hand und rennt so schnell er kann und ZAM mit erhobener Axt und Kampfschrei hinterher.

Gott ich bin nur noch am grinsen seit mir das in den Sinn gekommen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (2. April 2008)

Ich kenn auch so 2 Spasemacken.
Die sind eigentlich in Ordnung, kommt nur darauf an wie man sie kennenlernt.
Als die mich das erste Mal gesehen haben, sagten sie auch: "Deutsche Kartoffel alter!"
Jetzt versteh ich mich gut mit denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, mit so Leuten kann man nich viel machen...ausser Kraftsport und dann einen auf die Mappe geben.
Fuer den Fall uebe ich jetzt schon.


----------



## Osse (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das was du beschreibst bin ich doch :-)
> ich brauch meinen Kopf nicht auf dem boden rumziehen
> 
> 
> ...



du legitimierst seine handlungen durch die entschuldigung. und vorallem machst du ihm deutlich, daß du dich nicht wehrst und auch in zukunft ein leichtes opfer bist, wenn er seine aggressionen auslassen will. 

du sollst dich natürlich nicht in gefahr begeben. aber wie gesagt werde aktiv, statt ein passives verhalten zu zeigen wie du es beschrieben hast. 

was die gang angeht... wenn du solches wissen besitzt, melde es (wenn möglich zusammen mit anderen betroffenen) der polizei. die freuen sich über solche informationen und können dann auch entsprechend handeln. organisiertes verbrechen (wozu sowas gehört... so lächerlich das klinegen mag) ist schon nen ganz anderes bier als ne schlägerei unter jugendlichen. ansonsten kann es auch sinnvoll sein, bei nem bürgerbüro oder dem örtlichen abgeordneten das problem zu schildern und um vermehrte streifen in dem bereich zu bitten. aber wenn niemand was sagt... passiert halt nix.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Aber naja, mit so Leuten kann man nich viel machen...ausser Kraftsport und dann einen auf die Mappe geben.
> Fuer den Fall uebe ich jetzt schon.



Ich bin eher für nen globalen Reboot.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> aber wenn niemand was sagt... passiert halt nix.



Aus Angst vor Racheaktionen sagt niemand was.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> was die gang angeht... wenn du solches wissen besitzt, melde es (wenn möglich zusammen mit anderen betroffenen) der polizei. die freuen sich über solche informationen und können dann auch entsprechend handeln. organisiertes verbrechen (wozu sowas gehört... so lächerlich das klinegen mag) ist schon nen ganz anderes bier als ne schlägerei unter jugendlichen. ansonsten kann es auch sinnvoll sein, bei nem bürgerbüro oder dem örtlichen abgeordneten das problem zu schildern und um vermehrte streifen in dem bereich zu bitten. aber wenn niemand was sagt... passiert halt nix.



habe ich nach der letzten messerstecherei letzten sommer gemacht


----------



## Jockurt (2. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin eher für nen globalen Reboot.



Haha, der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinte das nicht so, dass ich derjenige bin der andere anrempelt und sie verpruegelt. Nur wenn mir jemand einfach so ins Gesicht schlaegt, will ich halt nicht nur sagen koennen: "Tut mir Leid."
Das geht meiner Meinung nach zu weit.


----------



## Osse (2. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aus Angst vor Racheaktionen sagt niemand was.



sowas kann man ja auch anonym melden. man muss den beamten nur sagen, daß man begründete angst vor einer racheaktion hat und deshalb absolut anonym bleiben will.

@Ciliu: dann ist es wichtig, daß du diesen vorall ebenfalls wieder meldest. sonst schläft das ganze wieder ein.

p.s.: ich verabschiede mich damit erstmal aus der diskussion. das rl ruft. wünsch dir viel erfolg und trotzdem noch nen schönen tag ciliu.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> sowas kann man ja auch anonym melden. man muss den beamten nur sagen, daß man begründete angst vor einer racheaktion hat und deshalb absolut anonym bleiben will.



Yep genau so ist es,
hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Tja (2. April 2008)

Da gibts nur eine Lösung:
Pack den Hopper mit samt seinen "musikalischen" Vorbildern in einen Zug/Flugzeug und schick sie dahin zurück, wo sie hergekommen sind, ganz einfach.

Wenn Du eine Anzeige machst, solltest Du auch erwähnen, welche Art von "Musik" dieser Typ gehört hat, damit es endlich mal zum Verbot dieser Gesindelmusik kommt.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Wenn Du eine Anzeige machst, solltest Du auch erwähnen, welche Art von "Musik" dieser Typ gehört hat, damit es endlich mal zum Verbot dieser Gesindelmusik kommt.



wäre mal eine idee wert, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Da gibts nur eine Lösung:
> Pack den Hopper mit samt seinen "musikalischen" Vorbildern in einen Zug/Flugzeug und schick sie dahin zurück, wo sie hergekommen sind, ganz einfach.



War irgendwas an meinem Hinweis zur Netiquette und "Tipps" etwas weiter vorn im Thread so unverständlich?


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wäre mal eine idee wert, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, die Musik ist nur ein Ventil um die Perspektivlosigkeit auszudrücken. Der Großteil aller Ausländer geht auf Hauptschulen und weiß, dass er nach der Schule außer Hartz4 wohl nicht viel abbekommen wird. Dieses Gefühl "Ich bin der letzte Dreck" wird durch großspurige Sprüche wie "Ich hab den größen ey du ..." versucht wegzumachen. Da das dann manche eigentlich besser bestellte cool finden verbreitet sich diese Musik auch in gebildeteren Kreisen (Realschule, Gymnasium) und immer mehr Jugendliche machen einen auf "Gangsta". Wenn man also diese ewigen Anremplereien oder auch schlimmeres verhindern will, hilft es nicht die Musik zu verbieten (das ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie zu sagen Marrelyn Mansons Musik wäre der Grund für Amokläufe), sondern man muss diesen Menschen eine Perspektive schaffen und muss ein Bild in der Gesellschaft schaffen, das die Hauptschüler nicht als Dreck sondern als Teil der Gesellschaft darstellt. Solange an der Bildungspolitik immer weiter gespart wird und ein solche großer Anteil aller Hauptschüler nach der Schule keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommt wird sich nichts ändern. Was genau das beste Konzept ist (und das noch billig ist) weiß ich nicht, aber darüber könnte man sicher viel diskutieren, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Nein, die Musik ist nur ein Ventil um die Perspektivlosigkeit auszudrücken. Der Großteil aller Ausländer geht auf Hauptschulen und weiß, dass er nach der Schule außer Hartz4 wohl nicht viel abbekommen wird. Dieses Gefühl "Ich bin der letzte Dreck" wird durch großspurige Sprüche wie "Ich hab den größen ey du ..." versucht wegzumachen. Da das dann manche eigentlich besser bestellte cool finden verbreitet sich diese Musik auch in gebildeteren Kreisen (Realschule, Gymnasium) und immer mehr Jugendliche machen einen auf "Gangsta". Wenn man also diese ewigen Anremplereien oder auch schlimmeres verhindern will, hilft es nicht die Musik zu verbieten (das ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie zu sagen Marrelyn Mansons Musik wäre der Grund für Amokläufe), sondern man muss diesen Menschen eine Perspektive schaffen und muss ein Bild in der Gesellschaft schaffen, das die Hauptschüler nicht als Dreck sondern als Teil der Gesellschaft darstellt. Solange an der Bildungspolitik immer weiter gespart wird und ein solche großer Anteil aller Hauptschüler nach der Schule keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommt wird sich nichts ändern. Was genau das beste Konzept ist (und das noch billig ist) weiß ich nicht, aber darüber könnte man sicher viel diskutieren, aber nicht hier.



kurze information:

Meine Eltern bekommen Hartz IV, ich gehe auf eine Hauptschule - ich gehöre zu den Jahrgangsbesten, und habe einen Schulplatz auf einer Wirtschaftsschule,
es ist durchaus möglich.

edit: bei uns gehen über 80% der Abgänger mit einem Schul-oder Ausbildungsplatz raus,
trotz allem. Ob sie die Ausbildung schaffen - weiß ich nicht, kein-bock Leute kann kein Unternehmen gebrauchen.


----------



## Oonâgh (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, die Musik ist nur ein Ventil um die Perspektivlosigkeit auszudrücken. Der Großteil aller Ausländer geht auf Hauptschulen und weiß, dass er nach der Schule außer Hartz4 wohl nicht viel abbekommen wird. Dieses Gefühl "Ich bin der letzte Dreck" wird durch großspurige Sprüche wie "Ich hab den größen ey du ..." versucht wegzumachen. Da das dann manche eigentlich besser bestellte cool finden verbreitet sich diese Musik auch in gebildeteren Kreisen (Realschule, Gymnasium) und immer mehr Jugendliche machen einen auf "Gangsta". Wenn man also diese ewigen Anremplereien oder auch schlimmeres verhindern will, hilft es nicht die Musik zu verbieten (das ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie zu sagen Marrelyn Mansons Musik wäre der Grund für Amokläufe), sondern man muss diesen Menschen eine Perspektive schaffen und muss ein Bild in der Gesellschaft schaffen, das die Hauptschüler nicht als Dreck sondern als Teil der Gesellschaft darstellt. Solange an der Bildungspolitik immer weiter gespart wird und ein solche großer Anteil aller Hauptschüler nach der Schule keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommt wird sich nichts ändern. Was genau das beste Konzept ist (und das noch billig ist) weiß ich nicht, aber darüber könnte man sicher viel diskutieren, aber nicht hier.




Marilyn Manson, heisst der gute. Ansonsten:

/sign!

Sicherlich gibt es dabei auch Ausnahmen, aber die meisten, die ich so.. "kenne" oder sehe schauen genau SO aus!


----------



## Tja (2. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> War irgendwas an meinem Hinweis zur Netiquette und "Tipps" etwas weiter vorn im Thread so unverständlich?



Hm? Ich kann in meiner Aussage kein Schimpfwort erkennen. Soviel ich weiß, bezeichnen sich diese Hiphopper selber als "Hopper". Wenn Du mir aber sagst, was Dich daran stört, editiere ich es raus.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Hm? Ich kann in meiner Aussage kein Schimpfwort erkennen. Soviel ich weiß, bezeichnen sich diese Hiphopper selber als "Hopper". Wenn Du mir aber sagst, was Dich daran stört, editiere ich es raus.



Das es eine nationalistische Anwandlung ist die du da vertrittst und Leute wie du regen mich in dem Fall mehr auf als ein ganzes Horde Hopper die mich abends auf dem Heimweg blöd anpöbelt.


----------



## lars1988 (2. April 2008)

jetzt fängt die links rechts scheisse an xD sry für den ausdruck


----------



## nalcarya (2. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> jetzt fängt die links rechts scheisse an xD sry für den ausdruck


Wo?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das es eine nationalistische Anwandlung ist die du da vertrittst und Leute wie du regen mich in dem Fall mehr auf als ein ganzes Horde Hopper die mich abends auf dem Heimweg blöd anpöbelt.






nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo?



da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Meine Eltern bekommen Hartz IV, ich gehe auf eine Hauptschule - ich gehöre zu den Jahrgangsbesten, und habe einen Schulplatz auf einer Wirtschaftsschule,
> es ist durchaus möglich.



Es ist möglich, natürlich, aber längst nicht alle schaffen das, schließlich ist nicht jeder einer der Jahrgangsbesten. 



Ciliu schrieb:


> edit: bei uns gehen über 80% der Abgänger mit einem Schul-oder Ausbildungsplatz raus,
> trotz allem. Ob sie die Ausbildung schaffen - weiß ich nicht, kein-bock Leute kann kein Unternehmen gebrauchen.



Wohnst du auf dem Land? Oder in einer Kleinstadt? Oder wohnst du in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Rheinland-Pfalz oder Nordrhein-Westfalens?


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

BaWü, nähe Stuttgart.
is eine 10.000 Einwohner Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Es ist möglich, natürlich, aber längst nicht alle schaffen das, schließlich ist nicht jeder einer der Jahrgangsbesten.



Letztes Schuljahr bin ich von der Realschule geflogen,
dafür war sehr aktiv in der rechten Szene tätig.
Aber auf die Jugendliche Art - Gewalt.

Nur in meinem Kopf hat es Klick gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (2. April 2008)

Asoziales Pack welches sich dies nicht in ihrer Heimat trauen würde.

Langsam sollte jeder mal aufwachen und merken das es so nicht weiter gehen kann.

Und zum Thema Schlag ins Gesicht : Wieso entschuldigen ? Gehts noch ?! Du kannst gucken wie du willst, wehr dich kann doch wohl nicht angehen....


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Und zum Thema Schlag ins Gesicht : Wieso entschuldigen ? Gehts noch ?! Du kannst gucken wie du willst, wehr dich kann doch wohl nicht angehen....



nochmal:

Wieso soll ich mich wehren? wenn er sowieso schon weiterstampft!?


----------



## Thorgun (2. April 2008)

Wenn ich merke der Typ will watt und will mich anrempeln dann mach ich schonmal ne starke Schulter damit er direkt merkt : nicht mit mir ! Und wenn er weiter geht hinterufen ob irgendwas ist, mal gucken wie er dann reagiert.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich mich wehren? *wenn er sowieso schon weiterstampft!?*



Das hast du bei der Beschreibung der Situation glaub ich vergessen zu erwähnen^^


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> BaWü, nähe Stuttgart.
> is eine 10.000 Einwohner Stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte ich mir doch. Das sind nämlich die perfekten Voraussetzungen für leistungsstarke Hauptschulen. Kleinstädte (oder noch besser Dörfer) und Baden-Württemberg. In Kleinstädten ist der handwerkliche Sektor bekanntlicher Maßen stark und der ist ein typischer Arbeitsmarkt für Hauptschüler, außerdem sind Baden-Württemberg und die oben genannten Bundesländern bekannt für leistungsstarke Hauptschulen. "Bei mir" in Berlin bekommen z.B. viel weniger Hauptschüler ein Ausbildungsplatz was zu seltsamen Umständen in manchen Bezirken führt. Die meisten Realschüler und Gymnasiasten ziehen über Hauptschüler her und die Lehrer manchen gerne mit. Ich erinnere mich an meinen alten Physiklehrer auf dem Gymnasium der uns fragte, ob wir lieber eine Aufgabe für "drüben" (neben unserer Schule war eine Realschule) haben wollten oder eine die angemessen sei. Solche Kleinigkeiten schüren das negativen Empfinden der Gesellschaft Hauptschulen gegenüber natürlich. 



Ciliu schrieb:


> Letztes Schuljahr bin ich von der Realschule geflogen,



Das ist natürlich ein Grund warum man einer der Jahrgangsbester ist ...



Ciliu schrieb:


> dafür war sehr aktiv in der rechten Szene tätig.
> Aber auf die Jugendliche Art - Gewalt.



Na toll ...



Ciliu schrieb:


> Nur in meinem Kopf hat es Klick gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wenigstens etwas ...


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Hallo Community,*
> 
> ich bin gerade von der Schule nachhause gelaufen,
> als mir ein ca. 16-18 Jähriger Hip-Hopper entgegen kam.
> ...



Hatt ich 1mal ... und naja syr aber ich lass mich nicht von nem typ anpöbeln der schlechter gebaut ist .. 
Die ärtze ... immer mitten in die fresse rein lalalalalalaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nächste Szene:
> 
> Vor 2 Tagen in der S-Bahn, haben meine Freundin und ich aus Spaß den Titelsong der Gummibärenbande mitgesungen, als uns 2 "Ausländer" anquatschten:
> 
> ...



Ich mag deine freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas würd ich nie sagen xD
ah mom ich wär du hmm .. ich würd ihm meine meinung sagen .. das tu ich immer
lieber kiddy mukke als hip hop .. kiddy mukke hat wenigstens sinn

(ja ich weis ländler mukke ist auch ned soo toll aber sie wollten in die schweiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  anpassen oder abhauen .. meine meinung)

Von dem her .. ich bin nicht stark und ich bin kein held doch was zuviel ist zuviel .. 

Who releases the hell must mess with the problems  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Asoziales Pack welches sich dies nicht in ihrer Heimat trauen würde.



Nicht alle sind so ... Pauschalisieren ist immer so "schön".



Thorgun schrieb:


> Langsam sollte jeder mal aufwachen und merken das es so nicht weiter gehen kann.



Langsam sollte man verstehen warum Deutschland ohne Einwanderer nicht mehr weiter kann. Ich liefere dir nur ein Stichwort: "Demografischer Wandel".


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Das hast du bei der Beschreibung der Situation glaub ich vergessen zu erwähnen^^



hab ich auch gerade gemerkt.. *schähm*


----------



## Te-Rax (2. April 2008)

Kenne ich genau so, aber mehr so als ich in die 5. Klasse war, den jetzt bin ich ja groß wi ein Bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bei mir wurde das auch gemacht, "was guckst du so Deutsche Ratte" usw. meine Realschule war in den ersten Jahren ziehmlich schlimm da wurde man ständig angemacht und total von der Gewaltbereitschaft der...ich nenne sie mal "Möchtegern-türken" überrascht. Aber das wird echt immer schlimmer! :/


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind so ... Pauschalisieren ist immer so "schön".




Du pauschalierst doch selbst. Du änderst dann zwar schnell wieder deine Meinung, aber du tust es trotzdem. Und bitte lass doch mal das Zerstückeln der posts anderer, sowas unhöfliches, wenn einer immer das letzte Wort haben muss.


btt: Ich glaube nicht, dass man der Bildungspolitik oder der Musik Schuld an der Sozialen Verwarlosung (in meinen Augen ist das hier der Fall) der Jugend geben kann. Mmn. beginnt sowas ausschließlich im Elternhaus und im Freundeskreis - ergo: mangelnde und vor allem falsche Erziehung.

greez


----------



## Independent (2. April 2008)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los mit diesen Hip-Hop-Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab ja nur die erste Seite gelesen. Mein Fazit: "Dumm gelaufen!"

und jetz RUHE!


EDIT: Ich hab nochn Stück weiter gelesen und gemerkt das hier gerade die "Armer Deutscher"-FaschismusKeule rausgeholt wird...Kartoffel, ich hab aus manchen Threads erfahren,
dass du ne nationalistische Weltanschauung hast (Sleipnir-Mukke hören und so). Ich bin im Osten auch mit der rechten Scheisse aufgewachsen und hab ebenfalls von einem
Punk in der U-Bahn aufs Maul gekriegt..aber<-----VERDIENT!


----------



## lars1988 (2. April 2008)

> Langsam sollte man verstehen warum Deutschland ohne Einwanderer nicht mehr weiter kann. Ich liefere dir nur ein Stichwort: "Demografischer Wandel".


Das hat mit seiner aussage nichts zutun.
Er sagt ja nichts gegen Einwanderer. Nur gegen solche, die sich nicht integrieren lassen.
Meiner meinung nach, sind Einwanderer sehr gut für Deutschland. Und auch gut ist es wenn sie hier ihre Kultur frei ausüben können.
Trozdem sind sie zu Gast. Und sollten sich auch so benehmen.
Das tun ja aber auch die Meisten, das is soll jetzt nicht für die Allgemeinheit gelten.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> nochmal:
> 
> Wieso soll ich mich wehren? wenn er sowieso schon weiterstampft!?



soweit kommts bei mir gar ned ..solange sie nur zu 2t sind hilft die kampfausbildung (nein nicht ingame ..nups)


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2008)

Naja ciliu,ich hab mir mal deinen Anfangspost durchgelesen,und am anschluss auf deine "reaktion" konnt ihc mir das schmunzeln nicht verkneifen...das war das dümmste was du überhaupt hättest machen können^^ damit hast du ihm ja noch mehr überflüssiges selbstvertrauen in den schoß gelegt^^^von daher dumm gelaufen


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

Kannst du mir bitte dann sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?
ich hab ihm nur signalisiert das er gewonnen hat, so seh ich das.


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte dann sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?
> ich hab ihm nur signalisiert das er gewonnen hat, so seh ich das.



Und genau DAS hat er nicht!

@Topic:

Um das mal mehr aus der Sicht eines Ausländers zu erzählen...zumindest war das bei mir so:

Meine Mutter hatte sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Deutschen gemacht als sie als Kind(!) hier in Deutschland eingezogen ist.Schimpfwörter wie "Spaghettifresser" waren normal und die Kinder im Kindergarten durften auch nicht wegen ihrer Eltern mit ihr sprechen.

Das wird dem Kind (mir) sozusagen in den Schoß gelegt...schon oft hatte man mir gesagt,dass Deutsche Kalte und gefühlslose Menschen sind,natürlich ist der gegenteil der fall,und da ich schon früh nette deutsche freunde hatte,hab ich mich auch vom gegenteil überzeugt.Nur mit den Türken ist das anders...sie wachsen ja (hauptsächlich)  mit ihren Volksgenossen auf...wie sollen sie sich denn Überzeugen?

Naja meine Theorie...kann fehlerhaft und dumm sein flamet so viel ihr wollt es ist nunmal meine theorie


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Und genau DAS hat er nicht!



Naja, ich seh es so wie bei den Wölfen:

Der der Aufgibt liegt sich auf den Rücken,
der "überlegene" gibt nach und zieht weiter.

Damit meine ich, dass ich ihn dadurch, das er "Gewonnen" hat, mir gezeigt hat wer die dicksten klöten hat, er weiterzieht.

Wenn nicht, sag mir wies richtig geht


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Du pauschalierst doch selbst. Du änderst dann zwar schnell wieder deine Meinung, aber du tust es trotzdem.



Ich pauschalisiere nicht, es ist ein Faktum, dass die ein Großteil der Hauptschüler in Berlin keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen. 



Ennia schrieb:


> Und bitte lass doch mal das Zerstückeln der posts anderer, sowas unhöfliches, wenn einer immer das letzte Wort haben muss.



Nein, ich halte das für die beste Art der Forenkommunikation. Ich reihe Sinneinheit an Antwort, mehr nicht. Dadurch ist es schnell ersichtlich mit welcher Meiner aussagen ich auf welche der meisen Diskussionspartner beziehe (ich weiß z.B. nicht so genau worauf sich dein erster Satz bezieht, hättest du ihn zitiert wäre ich jetzt schlauer). Auch wüsste ich nicht was daran unhöflich sein sollte, ich selbst empfinde es nicht als "unhöflich" sondern als passend, wenn jemand meine Post "zerstückelt" (ich benutze dieses Wort trotzdem negativen Unterton). 

Warum müssen wir (damit meine ich nicht uns beide) immer wieder solche Diskussion führen, die mit dem eigentlichen Threadthema nichts mehr zu tun haben?



Ennia schrieb:


> btt: Ich glaube nicht, dass man der Bildungspolitik oder der Musik Schuld an der Sozialen Verwarlosung (in meinen Augen ist das hier der Fall) der Jugend geben kann. Mmn. beginnt sowas ausschließlich im Elternhaus und im Freundeskreis - ergo: mangelnde und vor allem falsche Erziehung.



Die Erziehung spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle, aber wenn ich auf der Schule so gut wie keine Erfolgserlebnisse habe und weiß, dass selbst wenn ich einer der Besten bin später kaum eine Chance auf einen Ausbildungsplatz habe, dann schalten viele einfach ab machen solchen Mist, wie das von Ciliu beschriebene. 



Ennia schrieb:


> greez



Grußlos I.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. April 2008)

Bei solchen Leuten darf man nicht einfach sofort aufgeben und den Rückzug antreten. Nicht nachgeben. Einfach dagegen halten. Hatte ein oder zwei mal eine ähnliche Situation. 
Aber mit nicht nachgeben mein ich nicht sofort eine Schlägerei anfangen sondern erstmal verbal klären, was überhaupt Sache ist.


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bei solchen Leuten darf man nicht einfach sofort aufgeben und den Rückzug antreten. Nicht nachgeben. Einfach dagegen halten. Hatte ein oder zwei mal eine ähnliche Situation.
> Aber mit nicht nachgeben mein ich nicht sofort eine Schlägerei anfangen sondern erstmal verbal klären, was überhaupt Sache ist.




/signed

oder einfach ganz ignorieren! Aber "tut mir leid" war hier...ne sehr schlechte option


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

naja, wenn dein Kurzzeitgedächtnis schon so beeinträchtigt ist, dass du dir selbstverfasste Inhalte keine 10 min merken kannst, ohne das ich sie dir direkt vor die Nase "quote", kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Jedenfalls empfinde ich deine Art zu posten als äußerst unsympatisch, aber das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.

Ach ja, der vorherige und der jetzt folgende Gruß galt und wird auch nicht dir gelten, falls dich das beruhigen sollte.

greez


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Naja, ich seh es so wie bei den Wölfen:
> 
> Der der Aufgibt liegt sich auf den Rücken,
> der "überlegene" gibt nach und zieht weiter.
> ...



Hat noch nie geholfen den schwanz einzuziehen hat noch nie geholfen ..

Sagen wa die tierwelt ..
es kommt zum 2 kampf
der gewinner bleibt und bekommt die bunnys/das essen und das land ..
der verlierer der abhaut wird verbannt 

1 vs 1 können sie kommen .. mir egal
1 vs 3 find ich für pussis <-- kommt aber auch manchma vor


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, wenn dein Kurzzeitgedächtnis schon so beeinträchtigt ist, dass du dir selbstverfasste Inhalte keine 10 min merken kannst, ohne das ich sie dir direkt vor die Nase "quote", kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Jedenfalls empfinde ich deine Art zu posten als äußerst unsympatisch, aber das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Ach ja, der vorherige und der jetzt folgende Gruß galt und wird auch nicht dir gelten, falls dich das beruhigen sollte.
> 
> greez






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann sein,dass du es als unsympathisch empfinden solltest,aber es ist nicht böse gemeint,damit das klar ist...ich hab ihn (bzw. habs versucht) nur drauf aufmerksam gemacht,dass man sich bei solchen idioten nicht entschuldigen sollte...nur ein bisschen gegenhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Bei solchen Leuten darf man nicht einfach sofort aufgeben und den Rückzug antreten. Nicht nachgeben. Einfach dagegen halten. Hatte ein oder zwei mal eine ähnliche Situation.
> Aber mit nicht nachgeben mein ich nicht sofort eine Schlägerei anfangen sondern erstmal verbal klären, was überhaupt Sache ist.



das geht aber nicht, ohne eine schlägerei anzufangen.


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der post galt nicht dir xD


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> der post galt nicht dir xD




uuuups na dann xD


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, wenn dein Kurzzeitgedächtnis schon so beeinträchtigt ist, dass du dir selbstverfasste Inhalte keine 10 min merken kannst, ohne das ich sie dir direkt vor die Nase "quote", kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.



Ich vermute (wissen kann ich ja leider nicht ...), dass du dich darauf beziehst was ich zu den Chancen die Hauptschüler auf einen Ausbildungsplatz haben gesagt habe. Dabei habe ich meine Meinung keinesfalls repetiert sonder nur differenziert.  



Ennia schrieb:


> Jedenfalls empfinde ich deine Art zu posten als äußerst unsympatisch, aber das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.



Ich habe auch nicht vor sympatisch zu sein ..., ich will nur nicht flamen und außerdem ist jegliches Empfinden von (Un-)Sympathie eh rein subjektiv, wie von dir schon gesagt. 



Ennia schrieb:


> Ach ja, der vorherige und der jetzt folgende Gruß galt und wird auch nicht dir gelten, falls dich das beruhigen sollte.



Wem gilt er denn dann? Der ganzen Forumcommunity, zu der ich zweifelsfrei gehöre?



Ennia schrieb:


> greez



Weil es so "nett" ist gleich nochmal:

Grußlos I.


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2008)

@Ennia und Incontemtio
Ich sehe worauf das hier hinausläuft. Ich beide habt zwei Alternativen, welche ich Euch gerne offen darlege. Erstens ihr kommt zum eigentlichen Thema zurück oder Zweitens, ihr regelt eure Differenzen über PNs. 

Beides in Kombination oder allein Letzteres findet hier im Thread nicht statt. 

Gruß Noxiel


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das geht aber nicht, ohne eine schlägerei anzufangen.



Doch du musst ihm sozusagen demonstrieren, dass du der Stärkere bist, aber eben nicht gleich zuschlagen. Wenn du von vorneherein die Oberhand behältst, kommt es meist auch zu keiner Gewaltaktion von ihm. Bei Gruppen und Leuten, die körperlich weitaus überlegen sind, funktioniert das natürlich nicht, da sollte man einfach versuchen zu deeskalieren und auf Forderungen ein.


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

> Doch du musst ihm sozusagen demonstrieren, dass du der Stärkere bist, aber eben nicht gleich zuschlagen. Wenn du von vorneherein die Oberhand behältst, kommt es meist auch zu keiner Gewaltaktion von ihm. Bei Gruppen und Leuten, die körperlich weitaus überlegen sind, funktioniert das natürlich nicht, da sollte man einfach versuchen zu deeskalieren und auf Forderungen ein.



er war sehr aggressiv geladen, hat den streit ja nur gesucht.
Wollt einfach vor den hintenlaufenden Mädchen zeigen wer die Hosen anhat..


----------



## Thorgun (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind so ... Pauschalisieren ist immer so "schön".
> Langsam sollte man verstehen warum Deutschland ohne Einwanderer nicht mehr weiter kann. Ich liefere dir nur ein Stichwort: "Demografischer Wandel".




Es wird immer so Ignoraten wie dich geben, damit habe ich mich abgefunden.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Es wird immer so Ignoraten wie dich geben, damit habe ich mich abgefunden.



Damit hatte ich jetzt fast gerechnet. Einen dümmlichen Flame von sich geben und sich auf keiner Ebene argumentativ mit dem von mir gesagten auseinanderzusetzen. Aber schön belassen wir es dabei, immerhin versüßt du mir meine Zeit.


----------



## Thorgun (2. April 2008)

Natürlich kommt dann immer das einem die Argumente ausgehen, nur warum diskutieren wenn man eh auf taube Ohren stößt ? Es wird immer die Leute geben, die sagen das wir kein Problem mit ausländischen Jugendlichen haben.

Ich verallgemeiner überhaupt nicht, das ich selbst ein paar kenne die voll und ganz in Ordnung sind muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen. Aber er es kann halt keiner leugnen das es immer vermehrt die ausländischen Jugendlichen sind die hier Stress machen.

Ich hab kein Lust mich in meinem Heimatland als Kartoffel beschimpfen zu lassen, ich reise auch nicht nach Italien und nenn die Spagettifresser oder so.

Die meisten ausländischen Jugendlichen können sich kein bisschen mit Deutschland identifizieren und das wollen sie auch gar nicht. Wie oft musste ich schon "scheiß Deutschland, ich bin froh ein xyz" zu sein, das muss ich mir bestimmt nicht an tun.


----------



## Tja (2. April 2008)

@ Thorgun:

Seh ich genauso, das sind dann die selbsternannten Gutmenschen, die glauben, man müsste derartiges ****** akzeptieren und sich in ihre Lage etc. versetzen.

Im Prinzip ist es einfach, es sind Gäste sie haben sich daneben benommen und wollen auf "Gangsta" machen, von mir aus, aber dann bitte in ihrem Heimatland und nicht hier. Das diese Musik noch nicht verboten ist, ist ohnehin ein Armutszeugnis ohnnes Gleichen.

ps: Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass solche Leute in ihrem Heimatland keinerlei Zukunft haben und mehr oder weniger gegangen werden. Aber in Deutschland/Österreich scheint man ja jede Art von ******* aufzunehmen. 

@ Themenstarter
ein weiterer Tip wäre Pfefferspray, wenn Du körperlich unterlegen bist. Das Zeug sprühst deinem Widersacher in die Augen, der sieht ein paar Minuten nichts, rennst weg und meldest das Ganze der Polizei. Ist eine Handlung aus Notwehr und somit Dein gutes Recht.

zum Thema Hosen an:
Das ist Dein Land, da hast Du die  Hosen an, also lass Dir nichts gefallen. Auch wenn Du körperlich unterlegen bist, Pfefferspray etc. sind preiswert und werden überall als Notwehr akzeptiert.

Wer sich anpasst/benimmt, ist willkommen.
Der Rest soll gehen oder gegangen werden, ganz einfach.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt dann immer das einem die Argumente ausgehen, nur warum diskutieren wenn man eh auf taube Ohren stößt ? Es wird immer die Leute geben, die sagen das wir kein Problem mit ausländischen Jugendlichen haben.
> 
> Ich verallgemeiner überhaupt nicht, das ich selbst ein paar kenne die voll und ganz in Ordnung sind muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen. Aber er es kann halt keiner leugnen das es immer vermehrt die ausländischen Jugendlichen sind die hier Stress machen.



Ich sage wir haben ein Problem mit Hauptschülern ohne Perspektive (damit sage ich nicht, dass alle Hauptschüler keine Perspektiven haben). Die Statistiken besagen zwar, dass der Großteil der jugendlichen Gewalttäter ausländischer Herkunft sind, die auf Hauptschulen gehen/gingen, verschweigt aber, dass der Anteil von gewalttätigen Jugendlichen auf Hauptschulen proportional zwischen Ausländern und Deutschen verteilt ist. Wir haben also kein "Ausländerproblem" sondern ein "Hauptschulproblem", wenn wir überhaupt ein haben, denn die Kriminalstatistik der Polizei besagt, dass die Anzahl an Gewaltverbrechen von Jugendlichen in den letzten Jahren stagniert. 



Thorgun schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Lust mich in meinem Heimatland als Kartoffel beschimpfen zu lassen, ich reise auch nicht nach Italien und nenn die Spagettifresser oder so.



Nicht immer so empfindlich sein, wenn ich "scheiß Deutscher" genannt werden, dann ist mir das ziemlich schnuppe. 



Thorgun schrieb:


> Die meisten ausländischen Jugendlichen können sich kein bisschen mit Deutschland identifizieren und das wollen sie auch gar nicht.



Dem sollte Abhilfe geschaffen werden, z.B mit verpflichtenden Deutschkursen für Einwanderer. Dann hätten die Jugendlichen einen besseren Start in die Schule, sie würden sich mehr mehr auf die drei vorhandenen Schultypen verteilen und ein Teil von ihnen könnte sich mit Deutschland identifizieren, mit einem Land in dem sie die Chance auf einen Ausbildungsplatz haben und sich nicht als Abschaum der Gesellschaft fühlen müssen.  



Thorgun schrieb:


> Wie oft musste ich schon "scheiß Deutschland, ich bin froh ein xyz" zu sein, das muss ich mir bestimmt nicht an tun.



Das sagen die meisten nur, weil sie eben meinen in Deutschland keine reelle Perspektive zu haben und Deutschland deshalb verständlicherweise nicht "lieben".


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das geht aber nicht, ohne eine schlägerei anzufangen.



dann hau ihm eins .. solche typen sind oft eher schwach gebaut und wollen bei irgendwas rumproleten wie stark sie waren. ey kukste ich hab den weggeschickt für dich boa ey ich bin stark ..

da ich mit meinem linken auge problem habe und da bisle schiele (life is hard^^) hatt ich schon so ein typ typ der meinten ey der typ kann nix (tjo ich lauf auch selten richtig rum also meistens eher so gemütlich .. nicht militär style^^)
Also er kommt auf mich zu und sag: ey was kukst du so doof..
ich : ich schau nur dich an
er: ey wotsch puff (puff = schlägerei oder bordell)
ich: ja gern wenn du mir deins schenkst (ok gut vlt ned soo überlegt^^)
er: wenn du mich noch 1mal so behindert kukst mach ich dich fertig
(an dem punkt wurde ich sauer .. besonders weil er noch meine mutter als hure bezeichnet hat und dies bei mir eine wut auslüst ..)
ich : ich kuk nur einen behinderten an .. ich schau nicht behindert
er: *zuschlagenwill*
ich *arm weghau ihm in fresse rein*
er: *schaut wärend er am boden ist -.- <-- spasst)*
ich: lauf weiter (ich hau keine am boden)
er: *lol der lauft weg von hinten nochma angreif*
naja am ende lag er wieder ..  es ist schwer mit diesen keine schlägerei zu machen .. was sein muss muss sein .. seit da lässt er mich in ruhe


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, das sind dann die selbsternannten Gutmenschen, die glauben, man müsste derartiges ****** akzeptieren und sich in ihre Lage etc. versetzen.



Es hilft nicht einfach zu sagen "Alles ist Scheiße", aber nicht über die Gründe für solches Verhalten nach zu denken. 



Tja schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es einfach, es sind Gäste sie haben sich daneben benommen und wollen auf "Gangsta" machen, von mir aus, aber dann bitte in ihrem Heimatland und nicht hier.



Die Einschätzung der Politik in den 50dern, dass die Einwanderer (aus Italien und der Türkei) nur als Gäste bleiben und dann wieder nach "hause" gehen war eine der falschesten Prognosen in der deutschen Politikgeschichte. Jeder hätte sich darüber im Klaren sein müssen, dass diese Einwanderer (die Deutschland damals dringend brauchte) nicht einfach wieder gehen würden sondern weil es ihnnen hier gefallen würde bleiben würde. 



Tja schrieb:


> Das diese Musik noch nicht verboten ist, ist ohnehin ein Armutszeugnis ohnes Gleichen.



Ich finde, dass es ein Armutszeugnis ist, dass Killerspiele noch nicht verboten sind, da sterben jährlich Menschen durch. Schrecklich ... 



Tja schrieb:


> ps: Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass solche Leute in ihrem Heimatland keinerlei Zukunft haben und mehr oder weniger gegangen werden. Aber in Deutschland/Österreich scheint man ja jede Art von ******* aufzunehmen.



Die meisten Einwanderer sind hochqualifiziert (die aus der Türkei und den arabischen Ländern nicht). Manche Ländern wie Pakistan und so maches afrikanische Land hat dadurch reelle Probleme bekommen. Sie leisten sich ein Bildungssystem für welches der jeweilige Staat eigentlich nicht genug Geld hat nur um qualifizierte Fachkräfte zu schaffen und dann gehen diese nach ihrem Studium (im Aus- oder Inland) in die westliche Welt (Europa, USA) und arbeiten dort, warum dürfte jedem klar sein. 



Tja schrieb:


> Ist eine Handlung aus Notwehr und somit Dein gutes Recht.



Die von dir erwähnten Gutmenschen wären teilweise anderer Meinung. 



Tja schrieb:


> Das ist Dein Land, da hast Du die  Hosen an, also lass Dir nichts gefallen.



Ach Gottchen, wie süß ...



Tja schrieb:


> Wer sich anpasst/benimmt, ist willkommen.



Und wer passt sich an? Jemand der seinen Job gut macht aber seine Frau schlägt? Jemand der zwar arbeitslos ist seinen Kindern aber eine Perspektive bieten will? Jemand der keine Gewalttaten verübt? Jemand der keinen HipHop hört (schmeißt Flo raus ...)? Oder wer?



Tja schrieb:


> Der Rest soll gehen oder gegangen werden, ganz einfach.



Prävention > Strafe (manchmal hast du natürlich recht)


----------



## Thorgun (2. April 2008)

Natürlich haben wir (auch ) ein Hauptschulproblem, an sich wird diese Schule auch nicht mehr gebraucht, das ist ja das Problem.

Und wieso ist dir das schnuppe wenn man dich als scheiß Deutscher beschimpft ?! Ich finde jeder sollte stolz auf sein Heimatland sein und da mag ich das auch nicht wenn man mich so nennt. 

Stell dir mal vor du würdest scheiß Türke sagen, uiuiui was da dann los wäre, aber wir müssen uns alles gefallen lassen ?!

Immerhin kann man mit dir anscheinend doch gut diskutieren....


----------



## Theroas (2. April 2008)

"Ich raff fast immer gar nichts, hab keinen eigenen Geschmack, mach was alle machen und laß
meinen Frust an anderen ab weil es das einzige ist was mich vor einer schweren Existenzkrise
bewahrt": "Hip Hopper", als Gruppierung ist einfach DAS Sammelbecken für DEPPEN, TROTTEL
und IDIOTEN.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt keine Jugendkultur die es so nötig hat sich ständig dermaßen zu profilieren.
Fehlt nur noch an-den-Baum-pinkeln. Auf-die-Straße-rotzen ist ja bereits etabliert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und man verzeihe mir die Pauschalisierung: 10% der "Hopper" mit denen ich in Berührung
komme sind ok, der Rest gehört zu Fraktion besser-schnell-vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. April 2008)

Was mir augefallen ist, in meiner alten klasse (3 Deutsche 26 Ausländer (Türken, Iraker etc.) haben die nicht einen auf "Gangsta" gemacht, wenn denen einer blöd kam, wurden sie schneller agressiver.
Klar, es gibt und wird immer, schmocks geben, die meinen "Ich bin Türke, du Deutscher, Sch**ß Deutscher..
Bestes Beispiel, Ski-Freizeit.
Paar Freunde von mir und ich chilln auf dem Gang, kommt ein Türke vorbei und rammt einem Freund, den Ellbogen in den Rücken (Mein Freund=Rocker, lange Schwarze Haare, Metallica T-shirt^^) mein Freund darauf:
Freund: Alter, was soll das?
Türke: Du hast nicht Platz gemacht!!!
F: Dann sag doch was, und schlag mir nicht deinen Ellbogen in den Rücken.
T: Ich bin Türke ich darf das!!!
F: Du darfst hier gar nix!!!
Der mit-abiturient(?) kommt dazu und meint:
Lass meinen Kollegen in ruhe sonst schlage ich dich!!!"
Dann gehen die  beiden, wir sehen die Szene an, 3 Jungs und 4 Mädchen, keiner konnte großartig was machen (hab mich nur zu meinem Freund dazugestellt, zur Demonstration) da meint eine gute Freundin von mir, Afghanin und Klassenbeste:
Freundin: Scheiß wannabe, ist warscheinlich irgend so ein Schwächling."
Ich Persönlich fand diese Szene sehr armselig, der Türke war einen Kopf größer als mein Freund da (Freund im Sinne von ein guter Freund, nicht fester Freund^^) denk ich es, muckt man nicht auf, wenn jmd kleiner ist, ich mach den nur dann dumm an, wenn er anfängt.
Aber auch die Deutschen in meiner neuen Klasse, machen einen auf Hardcore-Gangsta und wenn mich dann einer beleidigt, beleidige ich ihn zurück und sow weiter und sow fort.
@ topic: Kommt dir einer dumm auf der Straße an, beleidige ihn zurück, wenn er dich dann schlägt, schlag zurück, damit rechnen die meistens nicht und liegen deswegen auch schneller.


----------



## Exilianus (2. April 2008)

Ok ich schreib mal was ich in solchen Situationen mache:
Bin eher der Rocker Typ.. dh schwarz Bandshirts und so zeug halt^^ deswegen werde ich an meiner Schule oft angemacht und musste mich schon oft gewaltsam durchsetzen und mein Ergebnis: Wenn du auf ihre Gewalt mit Gewalt antwortest kommen sie in Gruppen machst du die Gruppe auch fertig (10 Jahre Kampfsport btw)  
kommen sie in größeren Gruppen usw. ich will nicht Frieden predigen oder das lustige geh denen aus dem Weg genau das wollen sie sie wollen dir angst machen. Einzige was du machen kannst ist seine Aktionen unterbinden
dh. abwehren, nicht zurückschlagen, nur abwehren, ausweichen, ihn ins leere laufen lassen. Sieht eleganter aus und wenn es sein muss kannst du ihm auch beim sidestep ihn von den Füßen holen.  Ist etwas wiedersprüchlich doch Funktioniert der wird mehr angst vor dir bekommen wenn er dich nicht getroffen hat als wenn du 80 Schläge eingesteckt hast und ihn dann KO prügelst.   

MfG Exilianus Combat Schurke in WoW und RL


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir (auch ) ein Hauptschulproblem, an sich wird diese Schule auch nicht mehr gebraucht, das ist ja das Problem.



Leider sind wir scheinbar auf dem Weg dahin. Aber was machen mit den ganzen Leuten, die auf die Hauptschule gehen. Arbeitslose kosten ein Heidengeld und der Staat hat ja auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Man muss deshalb den Hauptschülern eine Perspektive bieten um a) die Jugendgewalt einzudämmen und b) die Arbeitslosenquote zu verringern.



Thorgun schrieb:


> Und wieso ist dir das schnuppe wenn man dich als scheiß Deutscher beschimpft ?! Ich finde jeder sollte stolz auf sein Heimatland sein und da mag ich das auch nicht wenn man mich so nennt.



Ich bin nicht stolz auf etwas zu dem ich nichts beigetragen habe. 



Thorgun schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor du würdest scheiß Türke sagen, uiuiui was da dann los wäre, aber wir müssen uns alles gefallen lassen ?!



Es gibt einen gewissen Unterschied zwischen dem diskriminieren von Minderheiten und so zu sagen die "Hauptvolksgruppe" ("Haupt" bezieht sich nur auf die Anzahl der Zugehörigen) zu beleidigen. 



Thorgun schrieb:


> Immerhin kann man mit dir anscheinend doch gut diskutieren....



Mit dir im Gegensatz zu meiner anfänglichen Behauptung scheinbar auch ...


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2008)

trag schuhe mit sichtbarer stahlkappe





das wirkt wunder, du wirst nichmal mehr angemuckt





> Es gibt einen gewissen Unterschied zwischen dem diskriminieren von Minderheiten und so zu sagen die "Hauptvolksgruppe" ("Haupt" bezieht sich nur auf die Anzahl der Zugehörigen) zu beleidigen.



das liegt eher am unterschied das die vergangenheit von deutschland recht bekannt ist, die von der türkei genau gleich aussieht ( mit armenen anstatt juden) und das von den türken eben keiner einsieht


----------



## Osse (2. April 2008)

Exilianus schrieb:


> Ok ich schreib mal was ich in solchen Situationen mache:
> Bin eher der Rocker Typ.. dh schwarz Bandshirts und so zeug halt^^ deswegen werde ich an meiner Schule oft angemacht und musste mich schon oft gewaltsam durchsetzen und mein Ergebnis: Wenn du auf ihre Gewalt mit Gewalt antwortest kommen sie in Gruppen machst du die Gruppe auch fertig (10 Jahre Kampfsport btw)
> kommen sie in größeren Gruppen usw. ich will nicht Frieden predigen oder das lustige geh denen aus dem Weg genau das wollen sie sie wollen dir angst machen. Einzige was du machen kannst ist seine Aktionen unterbinden
> dh. abwehren, nicht zurückschlagen, nur abwehren, ausweichen, ihn ins leere laufen lassen. Sieht eleganter aus und wenn es sein muss kannst du ihm auch beim sidestep ihn von den Füßen holen.  Ist etwas wiedersprüchlich doch Funktioniert der wird mehr angst vor dir bekommen wenn er dich nicht getroffen hat als wenn du 80 Schläge eingesteckt hast und ihn dann KO prügelst.
> ...



sooo... da bin ich wieder. 

ich habe als jugendlicher der auch kampfsporterfahrung hat, die erfahrung gemacht, daß es bei Gruppen am sinnvollsten ist, den größten und lautesten so überraschend und schnell auszuschalten, daß die anderen schwer geschockt sind. 

in der regel gibt es in so einem sozialen netzwerk immer einen der die anderen bei solchen aktionen anführt und anstachelt. wenn der zu boden geht, macht der rest in der regel nicht mehr viel. 

sowas sollte man dann aber auch wirklich nur versuchen wenn man die entsprechenden kenntnisse in selbstverteidigung hat und die situation einschätzen kann. man weiss nie was das gegenüber in seiner hosentasche hat. 
jedem der das nicht hat, sollte sich lieber so verhalten wie ich es zu beginn des threads beschrieben habe.

ansonsten fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein, daß ich dieses Hopper, Rocker, blablub ziemlich nervig finde. Es mag in eurem alter vielleicht sehr schwer sein, aber probiert doch mal, den eigenen Musikgeschmack nicht direkt zum einzig wahren Lebenstil zu erklären. 
und vorallem lasst euch nicht von so scharlatanen wie bushido und co, sowie deren fans erzählen sie wären hiphopper, mcs oder rapper und euch dadurch den bock und die lust an guter musik zu verderben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcbYdD8D8Ng


----------



## storm51 (2. April 2008)

Naja deine aussage find ich nicht so toll...
Es sind zwar viele Ausländer die Hopper sind und so einen anmachen ,ich bin auch einer höre mteal hip hop jazz eig alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find es sehr schade das diese kinder so einen ruf machen
ich bin nicht sehr dünn hab auch meine breite schultern und höre auch hip hop..
viele denken wenn sie mich sehe (d ich regelmäßig ins fitness studio gehen) ich bin einer von denen die alle doof anmachen 
aber genau das gegenteil ..
ich mache mein Abi nun 
spiele WOW was nish viele hip hopper machen
höre metal 
und bin ganz ett gegen über andren leute und gehe auch denen aus dem Weg 
Daher finde ich es sehr schade das hier i wie alles gegen die Ausländer hoch kommt .



Mfg storm51


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> und vorallem lasst euch nicht von so scharlatanen wie bushido und co, sowie deren fans erzählen sie wären hiphopper, mcs oder rapper und euch dadurch den bock und die lust an guter musik zu verderben.



/signed²

kommt in die sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

wo jemand herkommt oder auf welche schule er geht sollte bei der beurteilung eines menschen keine rolle spielen

das verhalten macht einen menschen aus 

und kommt bloß net mit dem "ausländerproblem" 

1. spielt es keine rolle ob jmd ausländer ist das verhalten ist das problem nicht seine herkunft

2.es gibt genausoviele deutsche jugendliche die sich genauso verhalten und dann ausländer bzw. andere    jugendliche anpöbeln

       ob jetzt ein ausländer ein deutschen anpöbelt weil er deutscher ist oder ein deutscher ausländer                                        anpöbeltweil er ausländer ist spielt keine rolle meiner meinung nach!

        viele deutsche jugendliche beschimpfen ausländer doch ähnlich das ist doch genauso wie ein        
        ausländer der ein deutschen als "kartoffel" beschimpft ist doch das gleiche also ein "ausländerproblem"   
        haben wir nicht nur ein grundliegendes gesellschaftsproblem

         also hört auf ausländer so abzustempeln      

3.hip hop zu verbieten ist auch ein schwachsinn fast wie das verbieten von killerspielen.

da muss man sich die frage stellen verhalten sich diese jugendlichen so weil sie gangster rap hören oder hören sie gangster rap weil sie sich so verhalten?


----------



## Besieger (2. April 2008)

ignoriern oder zurückschlagen


----------



## Ciliu (2. April 2008)

Ich schmunzel mir gerade einen Ab,

gerade kam S'Blättle (so heißt unsere Städtische Zeitung)
hereingeflogen. Und genau der Jugendliche, den ich im ersten Post angesprochen hatte, wird gesucht.
Krank :-)


----------



## Chrissian (3. April 2008)

Ja was soll man dazu sagen?!

Solche Assis am besten ignorieren,ich würd mir ja nicht meien Energie wegen so einem Scheiss rauben lassen,ansonsten Gedicht schreiben oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn er aufdringlich wird,dann musst du einfach zeigen dass du über dem Kindergarten steht,wenn Gewalt losgeht,das geht ja ma garnich,aufjeenfall Notwehr,und wenns ernster wird Polizei rufen,wobei das eigentlich die Menschen um einen machen sollten,aber sowas ist ja leider selten der Fall


----------



## Gronwell (3. April 2008)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, die man sogar miteinander kombinieren kann. Die erste, geh zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung.(solltest du auf jeden fall tun) Die zweite(gilt dann erst fürs nächste mal), besorg die Pfefferspray und entleere die ganze Dose im Gesicht deines Angreifers, wenn niemand guckt, tret nochmal schön in die Weichteile und geh dann a) entspannt weiter oder b) rufe jetzt die Polizei und halte dich an die erste Möglichkeit.(natürlich solltest du glaubhaft versichern, dass du nur aus schreck und voller furcht in seine weichteile getreten hast)


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> besorg die Pfefferspray und entleere die ganze Dose im Gesicht deines Angreifers, wenn niemand guckt, tret nochmal schön in die Weichteile und geh dann a) entspannt weiter oder b) rufe jetzt die Polizei und halte dich an die erste Möglichkeit.(natürlich solltest du glaubhaft versichern, dass du nur aus schreck und voller furcht in seine weichteile getreten hast)



Die Belohnung für das Ignorieren der Hinweise durch Moderatoren/Admins ist das Schließen des Threads.


----------

